# A new breed Western German Shepherd?



## Kragenbär (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Little back story. I lost my first(only dog) to DM. He was 11.5 years old. When I found him on the AKC site, I knew I wanted WLGSD and he was what I was looking for. Definitely was NOT prepared for what I thought I wanted LOL. But we were in it together. We learned a ton and for all his drive, he was extremely forgiving of my clumsiness. To this day, I still can't get over the solid and unshakable confidence he had. While still being what I consider easily trainable. He was just pretty awesome in my opinion. So I dont see myself getting another breed of dog. That is what I want again God willing. So I started looking for a breeder. And I've found 2 great breeders, one even close by and both active on this forum. They appear to have amazing dogs and goals for the breed.

But I stumbled across this idea of a Western Shepherd Breed mixing Mal, Dutch, and GSD from a kennel out of Texas I think. Cappel Canine. With my looking and reading, I found the Working line GSD still seems to be adapting and growing. With great results.

So my question is, what's the point and is there anything to actually gain by it?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

That's not an a actual breed.Those three separate breeds are normally bred together to produce serious working dogs.Usually way too much dog for most of us. There's several members here that have experience with those dogs and will chime in with more info.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

A disproportionate number of these dogs (GSD x mal or DS) have handler aggression issues that pop up around maturity. The working dog breeders in Holland tried this cross for a while and it has mostly been abandoned.

No way would I recommend one as your second dog. You may get lucky or you may get stitches. Unless you are in need of a high level working dog (military / LE), I see no reason to entertain the idea, and even then I would recommend finding a good GSD, mal or Dutchie. Very often mals and DS are crossed successfully.

Anyone calling crosses a designer name should be avoided IMO.


----------



## Kragenbär (Nov 4, 2011)

David Winners said:


> A disproportionate number of these dogs (GSD x mal or DS) have handler aggression issues that pop up around maturity. The working dog breeders in Holland tried this cross for a while and it has mostly been abandoned.
> 
> No way would I recommend one as your second dog. You may get lucky or you may get stitches. Unless you are in need of a high level working dog (military / LE), I see no reason to entertain the idea, and even then I would recommend finding a good GSD, mal or Dutchie. Very often mals and DS are crossed successfully.
> 
> Anyone calling crosses a designer name should be avoided IMO.


Thank you for the answer. And just to be clear. I do not plan to adopt from them, I plan on going with one of the two breeders I found when the time is right. That's a for sure. I just wasn't sure what it was the kennel is going for. But I'm ignorant of so much of this, I felt it was worth asking.


----------

